# Velvet pen pouches



## USMCLtcol (Feb 4, 2011)

I have found a source for velvet pen pouches ... who is interested in the following colors:







They are 15.5cm by 4cm. Price will be the $30-$32 for 50 shipped in the US.
If there is enough interest I will place an order.


----------

